# PS4 Emulator für PC?



## Emiterr123 (5. Januar 2016)

*PS4 Emulator für PC?*

Hallo zusammen,

habe von einem PS4 Emulator für PC gelesen. Hat schon jemand Erfahrung damit?


----------



## Atma (6. Januar 2016)

*AW: PS4 Emulator für PC?*

Egal was du gelesen hast, vergiss es besser sofort wieder. Es gibt nicht mal ansatzweise einen lauffähigen PS4 Emulator und wird es auch so schnell nicht geben. Frag in (frühstens) 10 Jahren noch mal.


----------



## NerdFlanders (6. Januar 2016)

*AW: PS4 Emulator für PC?*

Nein, gibt es nicht.



Atma schrieb:


> Frag in (frühstens) 10 Jahren noch mal.



Würde ich nicht unterschreiben. Bei PS3 und 360 dauert es so lang wegen der nicht-x86 Architektur.

Bei PS4 & XBO ist die Hardware aber kompatibel - viel interessanter ist die Frage wie bald Sicherheitslücken in den jeweiligen Betriebssystemen gefunden werden, die eine Ausführung auf anderer HW erlauben.


----------



## Research (6. Januar 2016)

*AW: PS4 Emulator für PC?*

Linux läuft samt Gameboyemulator bereits auf der PS4.


----------



## Emiterr123 (6. Januar 2016)

*AW: PS4 Emulator für PC?*

Okay, danke euch. Würde aber zu gerne mal "THE LAST OF US" spielen.


----------



## keinnick (6. Januar 2016)

*AW: PS4 Emulator für PC?*

Dafür musst Du Dir dann wohl oder übel eine PS4 zulegen.


----------



## Emiterr123 (6. Januar 2016)

*AW: PS4 Emulator für PC?*



keinnick schrieb:


> Dafür musst Du Dir dann wohl oder übel eine PS4 zulegen.



PS3 geht auch!


----------



## addicTix (6. Januar 2016)

*AW: PS4 Emulator für PC?*



Emiterr123 schrieb:


> PS3 geht auch!



Wenn du auf die deutlich  schönere PS4 Grafik und 60 FPS verzichten kannst, dann kannst du dir auch guten gewissens die PS3 Version kaufen.
Ich persönlich hatte mit der PS4 Version deutlich mehr spaß, da bei der PS3 Version öfters die Framerate unter 30 droppt... Und das spürt man deutlich. Wenns stabile 30 gewesen wären, also bombenfeste, dann hätte ich mit der PS3 Version bestimmt auch mehr spaß gehabt.


----------



## Atma (6. Januar 2016)

*AW: PS4 Emulator für PC?*



NerdFlanders schrieb:


> Würde ich nicht unterschreiben. Bei PS3 und 360 dauert es so lang wegen der nicht-x86 Architektur.


Stell dir vor: Eine Konsole besteht nicht nur aus einer CPU.

Verrate mir bitte wie du effektiv und performant den gemeinsamen Speicher in Form von 8 GB GDDR5 mit 176 GB/Sec. emulieren willst? DDR3 und 4 sind davon Lichtjahre entfernt. Und ob x86 oder nicht: die PS3 wird ziemlich sicher nie emuliert werden können. Cell mit seinen 8 SPEs (7 wurden effektiv genutzt) ist so komplex und schwer auszulasten, dass selbst richtige Devs das Teil bis zum Schluss verflucht haben.


----------



## NerdFlanders (7. Januar 2016)

*AW: PS4 Emulator für PC?*

3D XPoint  Naja hoffentlich zumindest^^


----------



## Thatrndmguy (7. Januar 2017)

*AW: PS4 Emulator für PC?*

Man kann ja auch nicht Grafikspeicher mit Arbeitsspeicher vergleichen,sind ja komplett andere Ligen.
Außerdem messen Lichtjahre Entfernung und nicht Zeit.
Eine GTX 1080 (2560 Cuda Einheiten/8,87 Terra Flops) ist weit stärker als eine Radeon basierte Grafikkarte wie sie in der PS4 aufzufinden ist (1.152 Shader Einheiten/1.84) und das in nicht einmal einem Jahr.


----------



## xXCARL1992Xx (9. Januar 2017)

*AW: PS4 Emulator für PC?*

Accuracy takes power: one man’s 3GHz quest to build a perfect SNES emulator | Ars Technica

für eine 1:1 emulation eines NES

da braucht man gar nicht mal zu hoffen das jemals irgendwelche Emulatoren kommen die die PS3/4/Pro oder Xbox 360/One emulieren können selbst wenn man trickst


----------



## EVO_Tank (23. Januar 2017)

*Es giebt bereits Funktionierende!!*

Ich brauche jetzt seit einem Jahr einen Ps4 Emulator den ich selbst programmiert habe. Brauchst einfach die Games  auf blueray und wenn du ihn willst schreib mich auf Skype an: EVO_Tank LG


----------



## lunaticx (25. Januar 2017)

*AW: Es giebt bereits Funktionierende!!*



EVO_Tank schrieb:


> Ich brauche jetzt seit einem Jahr einen Ps4 Emulator den ich selbst programmiert habe. Brauchst einfach die Games  auf blueray und wenn du ihn willst schreib mich auf Skype an: EVO_Tank LG



Pics or didnt happen ... -.-


----------



## freezy94 (25. Januar 2017)

*AW: Es giebt bereits Funktionierende!!*



EVO_Tank schrieb:


> Ich brauche jetzt seit einem Jahr einen Ps4 Emulator den ich selbst programmiert habe. Brauchst einfach die Games  auf blueray und wenn du ihn willst schreib mich auf Skype an: EVO_Tank LG



Ich glaube dies ebenfalls nicht... Überzeugen kannst du uns natürlich ziemlich einfach...


----------



## Alexquad84 (5. Mai 2017)

*AW: PS4 Emulator für PC?*

Ja klar geht des PC ist Leistungs Technisch haus hoch überlegen jeder wer was anderes behauptet hatt keine ahnung.

Nur das bei den Consolen Hardware nahe programiert wird ist es schwerer einen emu zu bauen.
Und die EMUS müssen immer weiter otiemiert werden Dank Direckt X 12 sidn wir nicht weit entfernt davon.

Nintendo Consolen und Gameboys usw. gehen alle!!

Seit 2013 schwieren immer wieder code fezen rum die funktionieren:
PS4 EMX: Playstation 4 Emulator download | SourceForge.net

GitHub - ghaststeam/MagicEMX: Experimental PlayStation 4, Xbox One & iOS emulator.


----------



## keinnick (5. Mai 2017)

*AW: PS4 Emulator für PC?*

Du gräbst nicht nur uralte Threads aus, Du lehnst Dich auch ziemlich weit aus dem Fenster, mit Deinen Aussagen.


----------



## xXCARL1992Xx (6. Mai 2017)

*AW: PS4 Emulator für PC?*

Konsolen hardware arbeitet anders als PC hardware nur weil sie jetzt die selbe Architektur teilen (x86_64) heist es nicht das sie genau das selbe machen

Konsolen Hardware ist speziell dafür entwickelt und hat Features aus verschiedenen Generationen und sogar welche die du am PC noch gar nicht finden wirst 

eine PS4/Pro und One könntest du noch mit biegen und brechen emulieren

eine 360 oder PS3 kannst du vergessen


----------



## Dragonix (6. Mai 2017)

*AW: PS4 Emulator für PC?*



xXCARL1992Xx schrieb:


> eine 360 oder PS3 kannst du vergessen



RPCS3! Sicher, auch hier ist noch "etwas" Arbeit notwendig, aber find ich dennoch schon recht beeindruckend .


----------



## coolgametube (11. Juni 2017)

*AW: PS4 Emulator für PC?*

In jedem aktuellen Computer ist ne Grafikkarte mit GDDR5 eingebaut. DDR4 ist für den Prozessor GDDR (Desshalb auch das G) für die Grafikkarte. Die PS4 sollte mit dem richtigen Code auf nem älteren Computer locker laufen. Nur gibt es bis jetzt keine PS4 Emulatoren.


----------



## lunaticx (12. Juni 2017)

*AW: PS4 Emulator für PC?*

Du emulierst aber die PS4 (und den Befehlssatz) nur auf dem PC. Da läuft nix nativ und somit brauchst du ein vielfaches X um das Zeug performant (akkurat) laufen zulassen ... 

siehe hier:

Why Perfect Hardware SNES Emulation Requires a 3GHz CPU - Tested

Da is nix, mit zwei drei Zeilen Code ... und fertig ist der Emu ...


----------

